# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Your smartphone📱is making you stupid, antisocial and unhealthy. So why can't you put it down?

## heavenlyboy34

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/tech...ticle37511900/
A decade ago, smart devices promised to change the way we think and interact, and they have  but not by making us smarter. *Eric Andrew-Gee* explores the growing body of scientific evidence that digital distraction is damaging our minds

 



  Published January 6, 2018 Updated 1 day ago 


     In  the winter of 1906, the year San Francisco was destroyed by an  earthquake and SOS became the international distress signal, Britain's  Punch magazine published a dark joke about the future of technology.
 Under  the headline, "Forecasts for 1907," a black and white cartoon showed a  well-dressed Edwardian couple sitting in a London park. The man and  woman are turned away from each other, antennae protruding from their  hats. In their laps are little black boxes, spitting out ticker tape.
 A  caption reads: "These two figures are not communicating with one  another. The lady is receiving an amatory message, and the gentleman  some racing results."
     Story continues below advertisement





More than two billion people around the  world, including three-quarters of Canadians, now have this magic at  their fingertips  and it's changing the way we do countless things,  from taking photos to summoning taxis. But smartphones have also changed  us  changed our natures in elemental ways, reshaping the way we think  and interact. For all their many conveniences, it is here, in the way  they have changed not just industries or habits but people themselves,  that the joke of the cartoon has started to show its dark side.
 The  evidence for this goes beyond the carping of Luddites. It's there, cold  and hard, in a growing body of research by psychiatrists,  neuroscientists, marketers and public health experts. What these people  say  and what their research shows  is that smartphones are causing  real damage to our minds and relationships, measurable in seconds shaved  off the average attention span, reduced brain power, declines in  work-life balance and hours less of family time.
 They  have impaired our ability to remember. They make it more difficult to  daydream and think creatively. They make us more vulnerable to anxiety.  They make parents ignore their children. And they are addictive, if not  in the contested clinical sense then for all intents and purposes.
 Consider  this: In the first five years of the smartphone era, the proportion of  Americans who said internet use interfered with their family time nearly  tripled, from 11 per cent to 28 per cent. And this: Smartphone use  takes about the same cognitive toll as losing a full night's sleep. In  other words, they are making us worse at being alone and worse at  being together.
 Ten years into the  smartphone experiment, we may be reaching a tipping point. Buoyed by  mounting evidence and a growing chorus of tech-world jeremiahs,  smartphone users are beginning to recognize the downside of the  convenient little mini-computer we keep pressed against our thigh or  cradled in our palm, not to mention buzzing on our bedside table while  we sleep.
 Nowhere is the dawning  awareness of the problem with smartphones more acute than in the  California idylls that created them. Last year, ex-employees of Google,  Apple and Facebook, including former top executives, began raising the  alarm about smartphones and social media apps, warning especially of  their effects on children.

Chris Marcellino, who helped develop the  iPhone's push notifications at Apple, told The Guardian last fall that  smartphones hook people using the same neural pathways as gambling  and drugs.
 Sean Parker, ex-president  of Facebook, recently admitted that the world-bestriding social media  platform was designed to hook users with spurts of dopamine, a  complicated neurotransmitter released when the brain expects a reward or  accrues fresh knowledge. "You're exploiting a vulnerability in human  psychology," he said. "[The inventors] understood this, consciously, and  we did it anyway."
 Peddling this  addiction made Mr. Parker and his tech-world colleagues absurdly rich.  Facebook is now valued at a little more than half a trillion dollars.  Global revenue from smartphone sales reached $435-billion (U.S.).
 Now, some of the early executives of these tech firms look on their success as tainted.
 "I  feel tremendous guilt," said Chamath Palihapitiya, former  vice-president of user growth at Facebook, in a public talk in November.  "I think we all knew in the back of our minds something bad  could happen.
 "The short-term,  dopamine-driven feedback loops that we have created are destroying how  society works," he went on gravely, before a hushed audience at Stanford  business school. "It is eroding the core foundations of how  people behave."


 None  of the Bay Area whistle-blowers have been louder than Tristan Harris, a  former star product manager at Google. He has spent the past several  years of his life telling people to use less of the technologies he  helped create through a non-profit called Time Well Spent, which aims to  raise awareness among consumers about the dangers of the attention  economy, and pressure the tech world to design its products more  ethically. Judging by the momentum his movement is suddenly building   he receives hundreds of requests for speaking engagements a month  his  message is being heard.

Policy makers and government leaders are  among those listening. Prime Minister Justin Trudeau met with Mr.  Harris at the Global Progress Summit in Montreal last September. The  PM's office wouldn't provide details of the session, but if the federal  government is considering restrictions on cellphone use, it wouldn't be  alone. This fall, France plans to ban mobile phones from primary and  secondary schools, including between classes and during lunch breaks.  "We must come up with a way of protecting pupils from loss of  concentration via screens and phones," said French education minister  Jean-Michel Blanquer.
 Business  leaders are grappling with the issue, too. In a recent blog post, Bank  of England analyst Dan Nixon argues that the distraction wrought by  smartphones may be hurting productivity. It takes office workers an  average of 25 minutes to get back on task after an interruption, he  notes, while workers who are habitually interrupted by e-mail become  likelier to "self-interrupt" with little procrastination breaks.
 The  TD Centre in downtown Toronto was channelling that business case  against smartphones when it placed a coaxing poster in its lobby  recently. "Disconnect to reconnect," the poster read. "Put your phone  down and be present."
 Yes, people  are always put off by the strange power of new technologies. Socrates  thought writing would melt the brains of Athenian youths by undermining  their ability to memorize. Erasmus cursed the "swarm of new books"  plaguing post-Gutenberg Europe. In its infancy, TV was derided as a  "vast wasteland."
 But while previous  generations may have cried wolf about new media, "it's different this  time," Mr. Harris says. Unlike TVs and desktop computers, which are  typically relegated to a den or home office, smartphones go with us  everywhere. And they know us. The stories that pop up in your iPhone  newsfeed and your social media apps are selected by algorithms to grab  your eye.
 Smartphones are "literally  using the power of billion-dollar computers to figure out what to feed  you," Mr. Harris said. That's why you can't look away.
 Socrates  was wrong about writing and Erasmus was wrong about books. But after  all, the boy who cried wolf was eaten in the end. And in smartphones,  our brains may have finally met their match.
 "It's _**** sapiens_  minds against the most powerful supercomputers and billions of dollars  . It's like bringing a knife to a space laser fight," Mr. Harris said.  "We're going to look back and say, 'Why on earth did we do this?'"
 *Virtuosos of persuasion* If  we have lost control over our relationship with smartphones, it is by  design. In fact, the business model of the devices demands it. Because  most popular websites and apps don't charge for access, the internet is  financially sustained by eyeballs. That is, the longer and more often  you spend staring at Facebook or Google, the more money they can  charge advertisers.
 To ensure that  our eyes remain firmly glued to our screens, our smartphones  and the  digital worlds they connect us to  internet giants have become little  virtuosos of persuasion, cajoling us into checking them again and again   and for longer than we intend. Average users look at their phones about  150 times a day, according to some estimates, and about twice as often  as they think they do, according to a 2015 study by British  psychologists. .
 Add  it all up and North American users spend somewhere between three and  five hours a day looking at their smartphones. As the New York  University marketing professor Adam Alter points out, that means over  the course of an average lifetime, most of us will spend about seven  years immersed in our portable computers.
 These  companies have persuaded us to give over so much of our lives by  exploiting a handful of human frailties. One of them is called novelty  bias. It means our brains are suckers for the new. As the McGill  neuroscientist Daniel Levitin explains, we're wired this way to survive.  In the infancy of our species, novelty bias kept us alert to dubious  red berries and the growls of sabre-toothed tigers. But now it makes us  twig helplessly to Facebook notifications and the buzz of incoming  e-mail. That's why social media apps nag you to turn notifications on.  They know that once the icons start flashing onto your lock screen, you  won't be able to ignore them. It's also why Facebook switched the colour  of its notifications from a mild blue to attention-grabbing red.

App designers know that nagging works. In _Persuasive Technology_,  one of the most quietly influential books to come out of Silicon Valley  in the past two decades, the Stanford psychologist B.J. Fogg predicted  that computers could and would take massive advantage of our  susceptibility to prodding. "People get tired of saying no; everyone has  a moment of weakness when it's easier to comply than to resist," he  wrote. Published in 2002, Prof. Fogg's book now seems eerily prescient*.*
 The  makers of smartphone apps rightly believe that part of the reason we're  so curious about those notifications is that people are desperately  insecure and crave positive feedback with a kneejerk desperation. Matt  Mayberry, who works at a California startup called Dopamine Labs, says  it's common knowledge in the industry that Instagram exploits this  craving by strategically withholding "likes" from certain users. If the  photo-sharing app decides you need to use the service more often, it'll  show only a fraction of the likes you've received on a given post at  first, hoping you'll be disappointed with your haul and check back again  in a minute or two. "They're tying in to your greatest insecurities,"  Mr. Mayberry said.
 Some of the  mental quirks smartphones exploit are obvious, others counterintuitive.  The principle of "variable rewards" falls into the second camp.  Discovered by the psychologist B.F. Skinner and his acolytes in a series  of experiments on rats and pigeons, it predicts that creatures are  likelier to seek out a reward if they aren't sure how often it will be  doled out. Pigeons, for example, were found to peck a button for food  more frequently if the food was dispensed inconsistently rather than  reliably each time, the Columbia University law professor Tim Wu  recounts in his recent book _The Attention Merchants_. So it is  with social media apps: Though four out of five Facebook posts may be  inane, the "bottomless," automatically refreshing feed always promises a  good quip or bit of telling gossip just below the threshold of the  screen, accessible with the rhythmic flick of thumb on glass. Likewise  the hungry need to check email with every inbox buzz.
 Apple  has made a point of presenting the dopamine dispensers of the mobile  internet in the most alluring possible package, one that people would  want to and be able to use non-stop  even behind the wheel of a car.  Weeks before the iPhone's launch, Apple gave out devices for senior  staff to test in the real world. One engineer took the prototype on a  test run to make sure it wasn't overly difficult to text and drive with,  according to tech journalist Brian Merchant, who wrote a history of the  iPhone *.*
 The  phone's most seductive quality was its screen. Throughout the iPhone's  development, Mr. Jobs fought to proceed without a keyboard, making the  screen larger and more immersive. As the product was about to ship *,*  he slammed on the brakes and demanded the case recede infinitesimally  so the screen could be made larger still. This was a jarring innovation.  Time magazine's technology writer Lev Grossman was one of the first  people outside Apple to see the iPhone, when he was sent to Cupertino,  Calif., for a preview.

The screen's unique power to absorb  attention quickly became clear, though. In his first piece about the  iPhone after its launch, Mr. Grossman observed, "There's a powerful  illusion that you're physically handling data with your fingers."
 Though  Mr. Grossman gave the iPhone some of its earliest rave reviews, that  power to absorb that once seemed so dazzling, has come to trouble him.  He now says the device has done more harm than good.
 "We  still haven't understood or accepted how completely smartphones have  distorted our daily lives and our social lives, and just our  relationships with ourselves and with the reality around us," he said.  "We are divorced from ourselves and from the world  those relationships  are now routed through our phones."

    How Canadians are losing attention
Average attention span in seconds

024681012Humans in 2000Humans in 2013Goldfish12THE GLOBE AND MAIL, SOURCE: Microsoft Canada report, Spring 2015

data
share

×
Category
Attention span

Humans in 2000
12

Humans in 2013
8

Goldfish
9



*How Canadians are losing attention*download csv

×
*Share this chart:*


https://s3.amazonaws.com/chartprod/n.../thumbnail.png




    Attention spans, technology and the generation gap in Canada
% agree
18-24
65+


I often use other devices whenwatching TVThe last thing I do before bed ischeck my phoneI check my phone at leastevery 30 mins.797352%42186THE GLOBE AND MAIL, SOURCE: MICROSOFT CANADA REPORT, SPRING 2015

data
share

×
Category
18-24
65+

I check my phone at least every 30 mins.
52
6

The last thing I do before bed is check my phone
73
18

I often use other devices when watching TV
79
42



*Attention spans, technology and the generation gap in Canada*An alarming deficit


 On  some level, we know that smartphones are designed to be addictive. The  way we talk about them is steeped in the language of dependence, albeit  playfully: the CrackBerry, the Instagram fix, the Angry Bird binge.
 But  the best minds who have studied these devices are saying it's not  really a joke. Consider the effect smartphones have on our ability to  focus. In 2015, Microsoft Canada published a report indicating that the  average human attention span had shrunk from 12 to eight seconds between  2000 and 2013. The finding was widely reported at the time and elicited  some shock  for about eight seconds.
 But  John Ratey, an associate professor of psychiatry at Harvard Medical  School and an expert on attention-deficit disorder, said the problem is  actually getting worse. "We're not developing the attention muscles in  our brain nearly as much as we used to," he said. In fact, Prof. Ratey  has noticed a convergence between his ADD patients and the rest of the  world. The symptoms of people with ADD and people with smartphones are  "absolutely the same," he said.
 A  recent study of Chinese middle schoolers found something similar. Among  more than 7,000 students, mobile phone ownership was found to be  "significantly associated" with levels of inattention seen in people  with attention-deficit disorder.
 Maybe  studies like these have gotten so little attention because we already  know, vaguely, that smartphones dent concentration  how could a  buzzing, flashing computer in our pocket have any other effect? But  people tend to treat attention span like some discrete mental faculty,  such as skill at arithmetic, that is nice to have but that plenty of  folks manage fine without.

Valuable as it is, attention is also  easy to squander. When taking in information, our minds are terrible at  discerning between the significant and the trivial. So if we're trying  to work out a dense mental problem in our heads and our phone pings, we  will pay attention to the ping automatically and stop focusing on the  mental problem. That weak attentional filter is a bigger shortcoming in  the smartphone era than ever before.
 The  average American in 2007 was absorbing the equivalent of 174 newspapers  a day, via sources as wide-ranging as TV, texting and the internet   five times the amount of information they took in about two decades  earlier *.*
 In the  smartphone era, that figure can only have grown. Our brains just aren't  built for the geysers of information our devices train at them.  Inevitably, we end up paying attention to all kinds of things that  aren't valuable or interesting, just because they flash up on our  iPhone screens.
 "Our attentional  systems evolved over tens of thousands of years when the world was much  slower," Dr. Levitin explained in an interview.
 All  that distraction adds up to a loss of raw brain power. Workers at a  British company who multitasked on electronic media  a decent proxy for  frequent smartphone use  were found in a 2014 study to lose about the  same quantity of IQ as people who had smoked cannabis or lost a  night's sleep.
 Even people who are disciplined about their smartphone use feel the effect.
 The  devices exert such a magnetic pull on our minds that just the effort of  resisting the temptation to look at them seems to take a toll on our  mental performance. That's what Adrian Ward and his colleagues at the  University of Texas business school found in an experiment last year.  They had three groups of people take a test that required their full  concentration. One group had their phones face down on the table, one  had them in their bags or pockets and the last group left them in  another room. None of the test-takers were allowed to check their  devices during the test. But even so, the closer at hand the phones  were, the worse the groups performed.
 "It's [one] of these things that's pretty crazy and yet comports pretty well with how life feels," Prof. Ward said.
 Some  people might be willing to trade 10 IQ points for the pleasures of  their smartphone  especially the social pleasures. We've never been so  capable of constant communication with others and for extroverts, that  should be a blessing.
 But 10 years  into this age of connectedness, we have learned something troubling:  Being connected to everyone all the time makes us less attentive to the  people we care about most. Nowhere is the alienating power of  smartphones more troubling than in the relationship between parents and  children. Put simply, smartphones are making mothers and fathers pay  less attention to their kids and it could be causing emotional harm.  Lactation consultants in Canada and the United States have begun  noticing the prevalence of women texting and scrolling through their  phones while they breastfeed, breaking valuable eye contact with  their baby.
 "It is a whole new  phenomenon," said Attie Sandink, a breastfeeding educator based in  Burlington, Ont. "It has on occasion become quite problematic."
 Researchers  at Cambridge University showed recently that eye contact synchronizes  the brainwaves of infant and parent, which helps with communication and  learning. Meeting each other's gaze, Ms. Sandink says, amounts to "a  silent language between the baby and the mom." That doesn't mean  breastfeeding mothers need to lock eyes with their children 24 hours a  day. But while Ms. Sandink emphasizes that she isn't trying to shame  women, she worries that texting moms may be missing out on vital bonding  time with their babies.
 "While  texting or communicating on their cellphones, do mothers possibly miss  some of their [infants'] feeding cues or behavioural cues? Is the mother  losing the hormonal interaction or interplay that baby signals to her?"  Ms. Sandink said in an e-mail. "These are important questions to ask."
   Diagrams from a 2017 Cambridge study measuring how eye contact affects the brainwaves of infants and their parents.  PROCEEDINGS OF THE NATIONAL ACADEMY OF SCIENCES    


 Maybe  it's best for children to learn young that their parents frequently  find their phone more absorbing than them, because they will learn  sooner or later. Catherine Steiner-Adair, a clinical psychologist and  research associate in psychiatry at Harvard Medical School, interviewed  1,000 kids between the ages of 4 and 18 for her 2013 book _The Big Disconnect_.  Many of them said they no longer run to the door to greet their parents  because the adults are so often on their phones when they get home.
 And  it gets worse once they're through the door. One of the smartphone's  terrible, mysterious powers, from a child's perspective, is its ability  "to pull you away instantly, anywhere, anytime," Dr. Steiner-Adair  writes. Because what's happening on the smartphone screen is inscrutable  to others, parents often seem to have simply gotten sucked into another  dimension, leaving their kid behind. "To children, the feeling is often  one of endless frustration, fatigue and loss."
 The  digital drift affecting families shows up in national statistics. The  Center for the Digital Future, an American think tank, found that  between 2006 and 2011, the average number of hours American families  spent together per month dropped by nearly a third, from 26 to about 18.
 Distracted  parents may even be putting their children at risk of physical harm,  Dr. Steiner-Adair says. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control found a  12-per-cent spike in injuries to children under 5 between 2007 and 2010,  after a long decline. The years coincide with the crash of the American  economy, but also with the infancy of the iPhone *.*
 If  there's a silver lining to all of this grim evidence, it's that the  wages of smartphone addiction are beginning to take hold in people's  minds. When Dr. Steiner-Adair gives public talks, as she did in Maryland  recently, parents often commiserate with her afterward.
 "They  all say roughly, 'That was terrific and terrifying. We're changing our  family's MO as of today,'" she said. "Just about everyone knows there's  something terribly wrong."
 She's not  the only person to notice the beginning of a turning point in the way  people relate to their mobile computers. Just recently, Prof. Wu was  thinking of taking out a smartphone in his daughter's preschool class to  play a song when he realized it would be taboo, given growing concerns  about kids' screen time  like "taking out a toy gun."
 "So it spreads," he said. "It's like a norm."
 Prof.  Wu's right: The belief that smartphones can be socially and mentally  harmful  and that their overuse should be stigmatized  is spreading  into the culture in little ways. A recent Dilbert cartoon showed a  doctor looking wide-eyed at a medical chart and telling his patient,  "The MRI shows that your brain has been hijacked by dopamine pirates."  (When the patient asks, "Are you writing me a prescription," the doctor  replies, "No, I'm buying stock in those companies.")
 Even  comedian Will Ferrell has joined the struggle. In a series of videos  produced by Common Sense Media for the U.S. nonprofit's  #DeviceFreeDinner campaign this fall, the actor plays a  smartphone-addled father whose family tries to lure him away from his  screen. In one clip, Mr. Ferrell's wife and kids persuade him to place  his phone in a basket on the dinner table, but the father finds a  loophole: "As long as it's in the basket, though, I can technically  still touch it, right?" he says, his finger creeping toward the screen  of his imprisoned device. 
A culture shift is happening in Silicon  Valley too. An ex-Google product manager, Ben Tauber, recently became  executive director of the rejuvenated Esalen Institute, a former hippie  hotel in California where techies have taken to visiting for unplugged  weekends of soul searching about the plugged-in world they've created.
 Still,  for all the hints of change in the air, Mr. Harris remains on high  alert. Billions of people continue to be distracted and turned away from  loved ones thanks to their smartphones. And untold billions of dollars,  wielded by some of the world's biggest companies, are devoted to  keeping it that way. In fact, every financial incentive spurring the  flanks of these firms is telling them to make smartphones more  compulsively usable and therefore more damaging, not less.
 Mr.  Harris and other smartphone skeptics are starting to hatch ideas, some  more plausible than others, about how the devices might be made less  toxic. Imagine, Mr. Harris said, if Facebook's app delivered all your  notifications at once, at a given time of day, like the mail. Prof. Wu,  meanwhile, has suggested that tech companies should develop a phone  designed to protect users' attention and time. He would pay double,  he said.
 The trouble with reforming  these products, of course, is that the versions we have now are kind of  amazing  fun to use and wildly convenient. That's why they're  so addictive.
 The lesson we're  slowly beginning to learn, though, is that they're not a harmless vice.  Used the way we currently use them, smartphones keep us from being our  best selves. The world is starting to make up its mind about whether  it's worth it and whether the sugary hits of digital pleasure justify  being worse, both alone and together.
 We need to make up our minds soon, Mr. Harris said.
 "I worry that we're not going to get this fast enough."





 The  cartoonist was going for broad humour, but today the image looks  prophetic. A century after it was published, Steve Jobs unveiled the  first iPhone. Today, thanks to him, we can sit in parks and not only  receive amatory messages and racing results, but summon all the world's  knowledge with a few taps of our thumbs, listen to virtually every song  ever recorded and communicate instantaneously with everyone we know.

----------


## Danke

tl;dr

----------


## Danke

Despite building one of the world's biggest tech companies, Steve Jobs strictly limited his children's use of technology

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-st...-a6893216.html




New York University professor Adam Alter, author of "Irresistible: The Rise of Addictive Technology and the Business of Keeping Us Hooked," explains why Steve Jobs never let his kids use an iPad. Following is a transcript of the video. http://www.businessinsider.com/heres...l-media-2017-3

----------


## Raginfridus

"Why'd we do it?"

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Can some younger members tell me about what people are looking at on their phones instead of on their laptop/PCs that keeps them on the phones all the time?  I find the smart phone less useful than PCs for pretty much anything, especially if it involves typing.

----------


## pcosmar

I am merely a witness and observer.

I have no idea. 
(has dumb phone/didn't want)

----------


## DamianTV

I cant read it all right now, i have to go check my phone for any new status updates or messages.  Oh, wait, I dont have any.  Something entertain me now!  I dont have Adult ADD, Im just SQUIRREL!




Have you ever stopped to think, then forget to start again?

----------


## timosman

> Can some younger members tell me about what people are looking at on their phones instead of on their laptop/PCs that keeps them on the phones all the time?  I find the smart phone less useful than PCs for pretty much anything, especially if it involves typing.


How do you think people are getting laid these days?

----------


## pcosmar

> How do you think people are getting laid these days?


no clue,,
and thank you for the salt rub,

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I find the smart phone less useful than PCs for pretty much anything, especially if it involves typing.


Any device without a keyboard that makes noise when you type is a toy.

----------


## Raginfridus

My rig:



Its pretty much a beast.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Warren Buffett prefers flip phones — and he’s not alone*

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/mo...one-2017-09-12

Not everybody wants a smartphone though, for the sake of simplicity — and, perhaps, sanity. Smartphones distract some people from getting their jobs and chores done, as well as from special moments with family and friends, thanks in part to all of the notifications popping up every few minutes and the easy accessibility to emails.

----------


## Raginfridus

Then again when your whole family uses them, you might as well, because after 30 min of hey how are ya's and the occasional tangent, everybody's on their phones or doing something else. Unless you constantly search the web, you pay as much for a smartphone as a dumbphone.

----------


## oyarde

I do not have a smart phone .

----------


## Danke

> I do not have a smart phone .

----------


## oyarde

> My rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty much a beast.


I like that it has a logic button .

----------


## timosman

> I like that it has a logic button .


It doesn't mean what you think it means.

----------


## Raginfridus

> I like that it has a logic button .


Logic definitely gives me an edge, back in college I was a 6.0 student, but after graduating it became my gaming computer and has never let me down. I'm really looking forward to Kingdom Come: Deliverance, clocking 60fps _easy.
_

----------


## Firestarter

I was born in 1974, and my conclusion was (and is) that people become ever more stupid from watching TV.
Some researchers have found out, what I already knew when I was 5 year old...

"_Watching TV for hours impairs your mental ability, according to study_": http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...-a6759026.html

----------


## asurfaholic

If this is a ploy to get me to put my phone down, its not gonna work. Who needs to be smart when you have a smartphone ??

2 things get me to put my phone away.

Sex

Surf

And I dont surf much lately

----------


## oyarde

> 


In plain view and the enemy does not even know what it means . That is what you call encrypted .

----------

